# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  من يريد توقيع .... مخبز التواقيع

## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الي يبي توقيع يتفضل وانا حاضرة انتوا طلبوا وانا حاضرة
والشروط 
تحديد اللون 
الصورة 
الكتابة او ابيات الشعر اذا وجد 
ومن تصاميمي




/

----------


## ام باسم

ممكن توقيع ؟؟
على ذوقك الحلو

يسلموووووو
جاري الانتظااار

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تفضلي حبابة ام باسم واذا ما عجبش اسوي واحد ثاني 



والطريقة للي ما يعرف يحفظ الصورة 
ويحملها على مركز تحميل صور
وتالي يحطه بالتوقيع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
مشكوورة الامل البعيد على المجهود الرائع :bigsmile: 
عطاج الله العافية
اذا بغيت ماباقصر بالطلبات :noworry: 
الله يعينش :embarrest:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لا عادي روحو ولاتعب ولاحاجة انتي طلبي وانا البي 
مشكووورة لمرورج ع الموضوع 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## النبراس

أو أني أبغي توقيع

 أحمر أو أسود أو وردي حتى لو كلهم أو لونين

و الصورة طفل أو من بنات الرسوم المتحركة

مع خالص تحياتي

النبراس

----------


## النبراس

إن شاء الله ما أتعبج بطلبي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لا حبيبتي لا تعبتيني ولا شي احين بسويه
تحياتي :)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تفضلي خيتو نبراس 

 

وإذا ما عجبش اسوي لج واحد ثاني و إذا تمبي بالنار او الجيليتر اني حاضرة
تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## النبراس

مشكووووووورة أختي الأمل البعيد

و التوقيع حلو وااااااااااااااايد

و أشكرج مرة ثانية

تحياتي

النبراس

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لا شكر على واجب خيتوا 
تسلمي 
تحياااااتي

----------


## م الغاليين

اطلب منكِ اختي توقيع حلو
إذا ما عليكِ امر فيه صورة اولاد اثنين حلوين
إذا امكن ومكتوب فيه ام الغاليين 
مشكوررررررررررررررة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وهذا الرابط
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-26-07~image2981.gif
واذا ماعجبش اني حاضرة 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## النبراس

ان شاء تنجحون في موضوعكم

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو خيتو على الجهد المبذول 
بصراحه انا بعد ابي توقيع 
بس انا ابي من ذوقش اوك
تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ان شاء الله حبابة النبراس
الريشة الناعمة : ان شاء الله حبابة 
تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تفضلي خيتو الريشة الناعمه 

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-28-07~_.gif
واذا ماعجبش قولي واني حاضرة
تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكورة على التوقيع الحلو بس ماني عارفة اثبتة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ام الغالين طريقة التثبيت انسخي الرابط التالي وحطي في وتطلع
http://tl3b.com/uploads/07-28-07~43.gif

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عفوا خيتو الامل البعيد ماني عارفه اثبته يقولون لي الملف كبير مادري شنو
ممكن تساعدني
ومشكوره خيتو
وسامحيني تعبتش معاي حييل
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لا يالغلا لا تعب ولاشي
 هل المنتدي الي يقول ؟؟ 
اذا كنت حملتيه على مركز تحميل مايحتاج تحمليه
بس سوي الطريقة :
طريقة التثبيت انسخي الرابط التالي وحطي في 
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/07-28-07~_.gif

----------


## ilham

*ممكن على اسم الهام والصورة من دوقك يا حبيبتي ومشكوووووووووورة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

انشاء الله خيتو الهام من عيوني
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سوري خيتو الامل البعيد
لسا ماني عارفه احطه والمنتدى نفسه اهو اللي يقول
ادري تعبتش معاي
سوري حبيبتي
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يا الغالية خيتو لا تعب ولاشي بس مادري ليش ما يصير اني جربت وحطيت توقيعش عشان اشوف صار لي  ما ادري ليش مو راضي عندك
ع العموم اني باسوي لج واحد جديد وشوفيه اذا ما ستوا قد تكون المشكلة عندج 
تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تفضلي خيتو الهام



الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/07-30-07~hhnj.gif

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
خيتو انا عرفت المشكلة 
المشكله اهي ان مزود الخدمة الي انا استخدمها حاضرة  الموقع  ممكن ترفعيها على موقع ثاني اذا سمحتي واكون مشكووور ة 

تحياتي ريوووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خلاص اني حملته على مركز صور ثاني

احين يمبلج تحفظي الصورة وتحمليها على مركز تحميل وتحطيها بالتوقيع
لان كل مراكز التحميل مابيعطو رابط الصورة

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووره خيتو الامل البعيد
توقيع روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يجننن بصراحه
تسلمين حبيبتي ماتقصرين
اسفه تعبتش معاي كثير

تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكوووره خيتوو ع الموضوع الراااقي المميز 
حبيت منك توقيع 
ابي الوانه اسود على وردي 
وفيه صورة جاهله نعووووووومه تبكي ولا اي شي ادا ماحصلتي تبكي
وادا حبيتي تكتبي ابيات شعر او شي ابيها عن الفراااااااااااااااااااق 
وووووسلامتكــ
ثااانكيو مقدماً

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حاضر خيتو من عيوني 
جاري العمل >>
تحيااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تفضلي خيتو وإذا ما عجبش أسوي واحد ثاني

الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-01-07~5555555555555.gif

----------


## سمراء

ماشاء الله خيتو التواقيع اللي سويتيهم روعة
اذا ممكن تسوي لي واحد حلو ومميز
ويكون يناسب الاسم
وشكرا مقدما
تحياتي .... سمراء

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكوووووره خيتوو يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
عجبنييييييييي واااجد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين لمروركم بالموضوع 
سمراء جاري العمل >>

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتي أختي الأمل البعيد ابي توقيع حلو

لونه وردي يكون فيه كلمات شوق واسمي
رحيل الشمس
ومشكوووووورة مقدما
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اسفة سمراء ورحيل الشمس على التأخر لان صاير وقتي مرة ضيق بسبب ظروف خاصة 
بحاول اني اخلصهم بأسرع وقت
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ما شاء الله عليش*




*خيتو الامل البعيد*



*كنت مارة على ها الصوب وقلت ادخل التفرج خوب عادي*

*خخخخخخخ*

*ادري اني حشوره بس ما اقدر لازم اشوف الابداعات الجديدة*


*الله يوفقك*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة سحر القوافي على المرور والرد الحلو 
&تحياتي&

----------


## الأمل البعيد

سمراء وصل توقيعش 
تفضلي


الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-07-07~1839573057284u.gif

----------


## دلوعة القيم

السلام عليكم شخبارك اختي وشحوالك ان شالله زينة ... جذبني الرابط بتوقيعج واتمنى اذا ماعليج امر او فيها كلافة تسويين لي توقيع ...

- تحديد اللون <<<< اللون اللي تحطيه قابلة فيه 
- الصورة <<<<<< رح تعجبني لو يكون فيها عيون حلوة 
- الكتابة او ابيات الشعر اذا وجد <<<< هي طويله  ::::: 


لو حاولت ان تغلق عينيك بهدوء ..
فإنك بكل تأكيد ستشعر بالرياح من حولك ..
فمرور الوقت هو الذي سيوصلك من اليوم الى الغد ..
و إذا ما فقدت طريقك يوماً ..
فعليك بالبحث عن مخرج الرياح ... انظر هناك !
الجميع يهدف الى تحقيق هدفهم ..
وبكل تأكيد لن تنفعك خريطة قديمة ..
كما ان انتظار الجهة الأخرى من الوحدة هو امر خاطيء ..!
ولأول مرة فإنك ستحظى بلقاء جديد ..سوف تجد المخرج ولذلك فلا تستسلم ....
وستجد حلمك الكبير في يوم ٍ ما ...سوف تخرج ...
                                                                    ،، ملكة الغرفة الدراسية ،، كاندا كازومي ...


ان شالله بس ما اكون ثقلت عليج اختي ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ان شاء الله خيتو 
دلوعة القيم
تحياااااتي

----------


## زينب حسين

السلام عليكم 
ممكن او تسمحين تسوين لي توقيع حلو ومميز على ذوقك بس يليت يكون ولائي حزين يعور القلب حده وفيه اسمي 
مشكورة ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ان شاء الله خيتو بس اذا ممكن تعطيني الصورة المطلوبة الي عاجبتنج لاني دورت بس ماحصلت الي تبيها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

رحيل الشمس وصل توقيعش
 
الرابط 
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-11-07~_.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اختي دلوعة القيم اني سويت لك واحد بس القصيدة طويلة ومافي مجال فحطيت نصفها 
تفضلي واذا ماعجبش اسوي واحد ثاني

الرابط 
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-11-07~1___1.gif

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

سلام ..

اختي ممكن تسوين لي توقيع ؟؟
أبي هالصورة >>

http://www.abather.net/hewarat/m83.jpg


الكتابة ..

أيُّ نشوةٍ أنت أبي الحنون أيُّ نشوة 
الفُ سلامٍ عليك لقد علمتني معنى الحياة

أحبك بابا



.. هذا كل اللي ابيه..
بس لو يكون فيه تحديد ضعيف مو سميك يكون احسن ^^

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ان شاء الله خيتو من عيوني الثنتين

----------


## دلوعة القيم

اوه شكرا اختي وجزاج الله خير ويعطيج الله الف الف عافية وتسلم ايديج لا خلا ولا عدم ان شالله تعبناج ويانا التكمله مو مشكله ماعليه اهم شي انه حلو ويعطيج الف الف عافية 

ونفرح بيج عروس ان شالله 

تقبلي مروري بكل ود وتقدير ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> اوه شكرا اختي وجزاج الله خير ويعطيج الله الف الف عافية وتسلم ايديج



الشكر لج خيتو الله يلمش خيتو من كل شر وبغض وحسد
لا 



> خلا ولا عدم ان شالله تعبناج ويانا التكمله مو مشكله ماعليه اهم شي انه حلو ويعطيج الف الف عافية



الحمد لله ان عجبش هو اهمشي ان عجبش




> ونفرح بيج عروس ان شالله



ههههه يارب
تقبلي مروري بكل ود وتقدير ..

مشكورة خيتو والله ردج مرة حلو زيش
احترامي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

دلوعة ابا ذر وصل توقيعش اذا ماعجبش قولي لي اسوي واحد ثاني

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-12-07~_g_um_hfh_v.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

زينب حسين وصل توقيعش اذا ماعجبش قولي لي

الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-12-07~___...__________.gif

----------


## ضوى

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيكم العافية*
*إذا ما عليكم زحمة و لا كلافة صار لي شهر بلا توقيع ما كسرت خاطركم ههههه* 
*اسمي بعد سهل (ضوى) يعني نور سهل صح؟ اختي الأمل البعيد*
*ها ويش قلتين متى يجهز؟*
*ربي يوفقكم أختي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خلاص دقايق اشوف الصورة المطلوبة وابدأ
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ضوى

*تسلمين والله أختي الأمل البعيد*
*على طول ما شاء الله عليش والله يعطيش العافية*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خيتو ضوى اني سويت ثنين يعني كأنهم نفسشي بس واح مكتوب فيه عبارة انت اختاري

الرابط:
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-12-07~____12.gif


2_


الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-12-07...__________.gif

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

الأمل ..

أبيه..

استحي ><"

مممممم التوقيع ظللللللللللللللمه  :embarrest:  ليييييييييش ؟!!!



اذا ماتبين عادي لا تسوين واحد ثاني ..

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
أختي الأمل البعيد كأني طالبة من زمان توقيع
ما وصل ......
ما نستاهل منك لو وش السالفة
 :sad2:

----------


## ضوى

*تشكرين أختي الأمل البعيد شغل عدل*
*تسلم هالأنامل الملفوفة بحرير*
*ويسلم هالذوق الرفيع*

*وربي يوفقك ويقضي حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة*

----------


## عشقي علي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بصراااحة حتى أني أبغى توقيييييع حلو

ويكوون فيه كلام عتاااب ومكتوب فيه اسمي عشقي علي

إذا ماعليج امر أختي بس هاا أهم شي يكون كبييير والكلام واضح

تحيـــــــا تـــــي

----------


## بسمه نغم

ابي توقيع إذا ماعليكي كلافه اختي
بس ما ابيه باسمي  نور الكون
ابيه   باسم
بسمه نغم
وابي الصوره وردي وفيها بنت تتدلع
وابي فيها كلام دلع
ادا ماعليك كلافه 
شكلي   دوختك     
تحياتي اختكم
بسمه  نغم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> الأمل .. 
> أبيه.. 
> استحي ><" 
> مممممم التوقيع ظللللللللللللللمه  ليييييييييش ؟!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> اذا ماتبين عادي لا تسوين واحد ثاني ..



خلاص خيتو بحاول اخفي الظلمة من عيوني




> تشكرين أختي الأمل البعيد شغل عدل







> *تسلم هالأنامل الملفوفة بحرير*
> *ويسلم هالذوق الرفيع* 
> *وربي يوفقك ويقضي حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة*



انتي المشكورة لتشريفش صفحتي




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> أختي الأمل البعيد كأني طالبة من زمان توقيع
> ما وصل ......
> ما نستاهل منك لو وش السالفة




خيتو اني سويته لج شوفيه في صفحة 9 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







> بصراااحة حتى أني أبغى توقيييييع حلو
> 
> ويكوون فيه كلام عتاااب ومكتوب فيه اسمي عشقي علي 
> إذا ماعليج امر أختي بس هاا أهم شي يكون كبييير والكلام واضح 
> تحيـــــــا تـــــي



ان شاء الله خيتو 




> ابي توقيع إذا ماعليكي كلافه اختي
> بس ما ابيه باسمي نور الكون
> ابيه باسم
> بسمه نغم
> وابي الصوره وردي وفيها بنت تتدلع
> وابي فيها كلام دلع
> ادا ماعليك كلافه 
> شكلي دوختك 
> تحياتي اختكم
> بسمه نغم



انشاء الله خيتو بيوصل ج التوقيع

----------


## fatemah

لو سمحتوا ابي توقيع باسمي اذا في

----------


## الأمل البعيد

دلوعة ابا ذر وصل التوقيع اني خففت الظلمي انتي شوفي واذا ما عجبش اغيره

الرابط
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-13-07...__________.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عشقي علي وصل توقيعش اذا ماعجبش قولي لي

الرابط
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-13-07...__________.gif

----------


## سيناريو

*مرحبتين اختي الامل البعيد*
* أني سويت توقيع من أميرة المرح الغاليه واتمنى انها تعذرني  لكن مادري توقيعي اختفى*
* مو راضي يطلع  عدلت التوقيع وهم ماطلع قلت الحين اسوي توقيع جديد من عندش خيتو اذا ماعليش كلافه* 
*أبيه يكون مكتوب عليه سيناريو وبعد مكتوب( أتمنى لوتتحول الهموم الى مهملات في أرضٍ غير أرضنا والغموم الى غيمات في سماء غير سمائنا )*
*وعلى ذوقش ناااااااااعم ومنور يعني ومشكوره*

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

اسمعي امباش اسوي لي توقيع مكتوب عليه ابات شعر اني اولى بت خالش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

من عيوني سنياريو 
ان شاء الله يبنت الخال هههههه من عيوني بيوصلش التوقيع انزين وشو الأبيات الي تمبيها !؟

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

*شكرا لك أختي العزيزة*

*بس أني اطلب منش تسويين اليي*

*توقييع فننننن ورومانسي* 

*يعني حليو ومكتوب عليه شعر شي كلام حلوو*

*ومكتوب عليه اسمي ((أحلام وردية))ويكون متناسق يعني*

*موشكلي وااجد تدلعت هههههههههه*

*يعني يكون حلييو على ذوقش*

*واذا ماعليش كلافة يعني او زحمة*

*والله يعطيش العافية*

*تحياتي"*
*ناصرة المهدي*

----------


## fatemah

اختي الامل البعيد 
لا تنسيني بالتواقيع
الله يخليش ابي توقيع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

سمة نغم او نور الكون وصل توقيعش

الرباط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-14-07~___...__________.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

فاطمة وصل توقيعش تفضلي

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-14-07~Untitled_2.gif

----------


## سيناريو

*خيتو* 
*توقيعي طلع اليوم بعد إختفاء ناهز اليومين  إذا ماسويت خلاص لأن طلع التوقيع*
*ماأدري ليش مايطلع بعض الأوقات إذا تعرفي السبب قولي لي*
*ومشكوره*

----------


## fatemah

شكرا على التوقيع بس التوقيع ما يطلع

----------


## fatemah

او سوري طلع مشكور اختي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يمكن يكون مركز تحميل الصور الي استخدمته اميره ان تروح الصورة وترجع والله اعلم ع العموم بديت في حقش وخلصته ا تفضلي



الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-14-07~___...__________.gif

----------


## بسمه نغم

ماعرف كيف اشكرك
اختي
انا جدا سعيده
وايد عجبني
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
نور الكون
بسمه نغم

----------


## سيناريو

*الأمل البعيد غناتي تسلم ايدش* 
*مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررره روعه التوقيع عجبني  صراحه* 
*الله يعطيش العافيه*

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

هلا بت عمتي ابات الشعر داهم (إذا هداش الزهر مرة فأنا هديتش بساتينه وإذا الهاش بفرح ليلة فأنا تهت لبكاش سنينه وإذا استضعفتش أمللاكه وشتتتش  ملايينه انا حتى فتات الخبز اقسمها معك نصفين طموحي بس اجي واضفر بشىء تستحقينه تدينته تسلفته سرقته مو مهم مو مهم من منين)وبعد بعض الكلمات الي فيها اخرشي شين سويها ك اذا ماعليش عليك كلافة وصح بتوقيع ملكة الإحساس اوكي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

كلمة املاكه صححيها

----------


## Lost N Life

*سلاام*

*بلييز حبيبتي الامل البعيد ممكن توقيع حلو  من ايدينج الحلوه؟!*

*ابيه على صورة بنت ومكتوب فيه شعر او كلمات حلوه واسمي* 

*اوكي * 

*وبكوون شاااكره لك ..*

*وشكراً لك عيوني مقدماً*

----------


## Lost N Life

*هلوو*

*حبيبتي ابيج اتحطين لي هذي المسج ..*

*وابي صوره رومنسيه وحلوه ..*

أكذب على نفسي اذا قلت بنساه 
*و القلب من طرياه جنت جنونه*
*والله ما عمري تمنيت فرقاه*
*والله ما تسوى حياتي بدونه*
*تكفون خلوني أبا أعيش وياه*
*أبا أخذه و أنتم خذوا اللي تبونه*


*وشكراً*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ناصرة المهدي وصل توقيعش

الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-15-07~hpg...m__fslm_hf.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

Lost N Life   وصل توقيعش

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-15-07..._hg.iv_lvv.gif

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

*مشكورة أختي الأمل البعييد*

*على هاي التوقيع الرروعة*

*واااجد عجبني وتصدقين عاد توني كنت*

*قاعدة اطالع الصفحاات مال هذا الموضوع*

*الا جايتني رسالة منش...*

*مشكورة والله يعطيش العافية*

*تحياتي"*
*ناصرة المهدي*

----------


## قطعة سكر

السلام خيتو            وان شاءالله 

ماتعبج بس ابي              توقيع من دوقك

----------


## fatemah

اهلا هالمرة بطلب توقيع مولي لبسمة نغم وهاذي الصورة ابيكم تكتبون شعر رومنسي 
واسم بسمة نغم وهذا هي الصورة


ها موتنسون الشلروط مولي هو

----------


## زهرة الكرار

_اهلين يا لحبايب .._
_ برضوا حتى انا ابغاا توقيع بس يكون_
_على ذوقك لان اكيـد مصممه وذوقك يجنن .._
_( ماكنا احنا قطينا الميانه )_

_تحياتي_
_زهرة الكرار_

----------


## fatemah

> _اهلين يا لحبايب .._
> _برضوا حتى انا ابغاا توقيع بس يكون_
> _على ذوقك لان اكيـد مصممه وذوقك يجنن .._
> _( ماكنا احنا قطينا الميانه )_
> 
> 
>  
> _تحياتي_
> 
> _زهرة الكرار_



شقصدش بس ما عليه صبري عللي اليوم في الليل اوريش شغلش موالحين الحين اقولش باي

----------


## محبة علي ع

السلام عليكم  اختي الغالية  ممكن توقيع  على ذوقك  بس بدون صور  يعني ورود او لمحة غروب او شروق للشمس  ومشكورة  وتسلمين  مسبقنا

----------


## غروب 2006

السلام عليكم 
                                                          حبيبتي انا كمان  ابغى توقيع 
                                                يكون فيه شي عن الغروب إذا ما عليك كلافة 
                                                                        تحياتي  :noworry: 
                                                                      غروب 2006

----------


## المميزة

مشكورة اختي الامل البعيد على الموضوع الحلو واذا ممكن توقيع حلو على ذوقك

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

*مثكوووونه جزاج الله 1000 خيييييير الامل*

*>> ترى انا لعبت شوي بتوقيعي يعني << خبله*

----------


## سيناريو

*تحيه للأمل البعيد واهنيش بمولدش  في اليوم  المبارك* 
*الله خووووووووش يوم الله يعوده عليش بالخير*

[IMG]http://img403.**************/img403/8623/16di0.jpg[/IMG]
حبيت اهنيش باليوم وكل عام وانتي بخير يالغاليه 
اني مادري وين يهنوا قلت اجي لش المخبز   ههه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ملكة الأحلام تفضلي 

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-17-07~_a_hm.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

زهرة الكرار تفضلي 

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-17-07~wqt_d_.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

محبة علي تفضلي :

الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-17-07~Untitled_5.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

غروب 2006 تفضلي :

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-17-07~hgyv__hglv.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

المميزة اتفضلي 
:
الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-17-07~hhh...tttttttttt.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> *تحيه للأمل البعيد واهنيش بمولدش في اليوم المبارك* 
> *الله خووووووووش يوم الله يعوده عليش بالخير*
> 
> [IMG]http://img403.**************/img403/8623/16di0.jpg[/IMG]
> حبيت اهنيش باليوم وكل عام وانتي بخير يالغاليه 
> اني مادري وين يهنوا قلت اجي لش المخبز ههه



مشكورة والله سيناريو ع التهنئة اي والله خوش يووم >>> خخخخ تتفاخم بعد  :wink: 
الله يعيد عليش العام بخير يارب 
مشكورة يالغلا ع التهنئة 
اي مافيه الا المخبز الي تشوفوني فيه صبح و ليل اخبز و اخبز هههههههههه
مشكوورة يالغلا عالمرور والتهنئة
تحياااااتي




> مثكوووونه جزاج الله 1000 خيييييير الامل
> 
> *>> ترى انا لعبت شوي بتوقيعي يعني << خبله*




الشكر لج يالغلا ع المرور 
والله يجازيش الخير يارب 
ههههههه مو مبين ان ملعوب فيه هههه
لاخبلة ولاش بالعكس  :toung:  تعجبيني انش حاولي تعدلي وتبدعي 
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## Lost N Life

سلااااااااااام

مااعرف شلووون اشكرك

 على هالتوقيع الاكثر من الرائع ..

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

*مشكورة الامل البعيد على التوقيع حلو وايد حركااااااات*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين Lost N Life و المميزة ع المشاركه الحلوه و الحمد الله عجبكم
تحيااااااااتي
الأمـــ البعيد ــــل

----------


## روحk.s.a.

وانا بعد ابغى توقيع 

مشكوورين

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

اذا ماعليك كلافه حبيبتي تسوين لي توقيع مكتوب عليه فطوم وتوقيع ثاني مكتوب عليه نجمة الاحساء
وكلامات رومنسيه وكلو على ذوقك يالذوق
والوان بنوتات مثلا وردي وكذا يعني اوكي
تحياتي
نجمة الاحساء

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
للمرة الثالثة يأمل البعيد اللي اطلب فيه توقيع
طالبتنه من زمان والاعضاء اللي طلبوا بعدي حصلوا عليه

متى سأحصل على توقيعي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :mesb:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ياحبيبتي رحيل الشمس قلت لج في الصفحة التاسعة 
هذي الصفحة 22 
وباقي الاعضاء ان شاء الله

----------


## روحk.s.a.

وانا بعد اختي اذا ماعليك امر ماخلصتي توقيعي

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

وين توقيعي يالغلا كتبت في الصفحة السابعة ولا شفت شي؟؟!

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> وانا بعد اختي اذا ماعليك امر ماخلصتي توقيعي



خيتي اني قاعدة اعمل فيم لانهم مش عادين بسويهم متحركين 




> وين توقيعي يالغلا كتبت في الصفحة السابعة ولا شفت شي؟؟



يالغلا التوقيع جاري العمل فيه وانتي كتبتي الطلب في الصفحة 21 يعني لاتخافي قريب يستوي

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

اوكي قلبووو على راحتك واقل من راحتك

----------


## بسمه نغم

ابي توقيع
بس ابي بهدي الصوره



ادا ماعلي كلافه خيه
وشكرا  
مقدما
تحياتي 
بسومه
بسمه نغم

----------


## غروب 2006

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

                               حبيبتي مشكورة على التوقيع الجميل الله يعطيك العافية 

                        بس عندي طلب اذا ما عليك كلافة وهو ان تخففي لي الالوان قليلا  

                   وقليلي كيف انزل التوقيع على المنتدى تراني مااعرف كيف يتم التنزيل 
                                       واكتبي لي هذه المقطوعة لو سمحتي

                                                       ظنتي ترجع واشوفك 

                                                     والمس بايدي كفوفك

                                                  وارتمي إبحضنك واضمك 

                                                 والثم إكفوفك واشمك 

                                          تعبتك موووووووو    شكرا لكي 

                                                          تحياتي

----------


## همسات الروح

اريد توقيع على ذوقك يا امل البعيد


اختك :همسات الروح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام
اختي
 الامل البعيد
داني جيت
ابغى توقيع×_×
اذا انتي جاهزة اعطيني خبر
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## روحk.s.a.

اوك خيتو على راحتك اسفين عالازعاج

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حبايبي اني خلصت بعض التواقيع وبعضهم قاعدة اعمل فيهم 
فيتفضلوا الي سويت ليهم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

روح K.s.a

الرابط: 
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-30-07~v_p_sk_v.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

نجمة الأحساء تفضلي والتوقيع الثاني الي طلبتيه قاعدة اعمله 

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-30-07~k_lm_hgpsh.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

غروب 2006 

الرابط :
http://www.tl3b.com/uploads/08-30-07~yvvvvvvvvv_f.gif

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسمة نغم :

الرابط :
http://tl3b.com/uploads/08-30-07~gt.gif

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

أموووووووووله .. اني كتبت ابغى توقيع والظاهر بيتأخر أشوي فابطلب منك إذا مافي مانع 
خليه يكون براحتك وانا ترى كل شي يعجبني ..

بس أهم شي أسمي حوله ورود ..

ويسلمووووووووووووووا مقدماً خيووووووه

----------


## غروب 2006

مشكورة يا لغالية [ الامل البعيد ]
                   تقبلي تحياتي غرووووووووووب
                          نتعبلك في الافراح
                 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي

----------


## غروب 2006

عزيزتي ماني عارفة انزل التوقيع على المنتدى ايش اسوي تعبت قص ولصق ومافي فايده

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

إهي‘إهي مايطلع معي شي فتحت الصفحة ولا طلع شي
لكن ع العموم مشكورة حبيبتي

تحياتي

----------


## لحظة خجل

*ابي منش توقيع حلو            مكتوب فيها قصيدة طفلة وحبتني*

*والصورة صورة جاهلة تبكي* 

*واللون   وردي* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## الاسطورة

أختي لو سمحتي ممكن تسوين لي توقيع اذا ماعليك امر 
واذا ماكان عليك زحمه

----------


## روحk.s.a.

يسلمووووووووووووو خيتو عالتوقيع الروعه

----------


## منحوسة

ممكن توقيع ؟؟
على ذوقك الحلو وفية حركات

يسلموووووو

----------


## طفلة الاحلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الغالية الامل البعيد 
انا كمان راح اطلب توقيع ..
انتظرك بفارع الصبر 
مع التحية ..
اختك جولان

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
ابي توقيع حلو ايد 
الى رمضان 
من فوق قران كريم ومسباح وتحت رمضان كريم بالون الوردي وفيها المعان وعلى جنب حورالعين666

----------


## منحوسة

وين توقيعي........اختى.....ماني ابغا توقيع........

----------


## وداع الروح

هلااا اختي
هذه ثاني مشاركه لي 
و ابي توقيع جميل منك بذوقك مع العلم اني احب الكشخه و الكوول و الحركات الحركتكات 
اذا عندك وقت تسوي لي توقيع كشخه اتمنى تفيديني 
و راح اتكلف شوي و اقول لك ابي بعد توقيع ثاني للحبيب قلبي روحي حياتي السيد حسن نصر الله 
و خذي راحتك خيتو و اذا ما تقدر قولي لا و عادي لا تحملي هم 
و مشكور على جهدك و تستحقي الشكر عن جد 
تحياتي لك
وداع الروح

----------


## جوانا

خيتي أني بعد أبي توقيع هاذي الصورة 



بس أبي فيها اسمي مع هذا الكلام : ( دمـــــوعي تـــكســـيــنـي مــع الأيـــــــــام حـــيــن أذكـــر الماضي الجميل )
واذا تقدري سوي ليي التوقيع ملون وفيه رسومات ورود أو نجوم تلمع
انشاء الله ماتعبتش ويايي ولك خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## ملاك الحسا

ربي ينطيك العافيه اختي ..


ابي توقيع على ذووووقك ..

طبعا ابيه يكون بيه اللقب ..

وجزاش الله خير ..

----------

